# Stocking up on Spaghetti Sauce



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We can our own sauce But at 84¢ a can it is hard not to stock up on spaghetti sauce and manwich sloppy joe sauce


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> We can our own sauce But at 84¢ a can it is hard not to stock up on spaghetti sauce and manwich sloppy joe sauce
> View attachment 41929


You can't beat that. Saves you all the trouble. Just check the dates.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I buy a case flat of the jarred name brand stuff when it goes on sale for a $1 - the sauce is just a natural go along with the buckets of pasta ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Spaghetti sauce is one of my basic preps. I put up sauce in 1999 for the Y2K crisis, and used it as late as 2006. It was fine. The high acidity makes it a long-storage gem.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

For long term storage keep in mind that some members here when storing tomato paste long term have seen the acidity make the can leak after many years. Don't just buy tomato paste/sauce and expect it to be in the can after 10 years. I think 5 years is safe but don't just bury the can where you could never rotate it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

John Galt said:


> For long term storage keep in mind that some members here when storing tomato paste long term have seen the acidity make the can leak after many years. Don't just buy tomato paste/sauce and expect it to be in the can after 10 years. I think 5 years is safe but don't just bury the can where you could never rotate it.


most of the cans from the better brands should have the poly liner now - but I stick to the glass jars for long storage - the metal jar lids have been protected for decades now with either a liner or an enamel coat ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

John Galt said:


> For long term storage keep in mind that some members here when storing tomato paste long term have seen the acidity make the can leak after many years. Don't just buy tomato paste/sauce and expect it to be in the can after 10 years. I think 5 years is safe but don't just bury the can where you could never rotate it.


Correct. I buy in glass only. None of my jars showed any type of corrosion on the coated lids after 6 years in storage, however, so the new coatings are working well.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas on what you could use Sloppy Joe sause with besides hamburger?


----------



## Radio (Mar 18, 2017)

Every year here, the local store has case sales. We try and stock up on veggies, sauces and some other stuff. Last year, they had a sale on Hunt's spaghetti sauce for $6 a case (12). The tomato sauces (12) and pastes (24-7oz.) were $5 a case and stewed tomatoes (12) for $7 a case. Not a bad deal. We use the paste and stewed tomatoes for my canned chili.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Anyone have any ideas on what you could use Sloppy Joe sause with besides hamburger?


Well it could be used on any kind of pasta, and instant mashed potatoes... you do store away instant potatoes don't you, one of many food items that gets overlooked but goes with everything, and easy to raise, potatoes!!!

*Rancher*


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Well it could be used on any kind of pasta, and instant mashed potatoes... you do store away instant potatoes don't you, one of many food items that gets overlooked but goes with everything, and easy to raise, potatoes!!!
> 
> *Rancher*


I'll try the mashed potatoes, never thought about it. I think I'll do some experimenting. Thanks.


----------



## Radio (Mar 18, 2017)

azrancher said:


> Well it could be used on any kind of pasta, and instant mashed potatoes... you do store away instant potatoes don't you, one of many food items that gets overlooked but goes with everything, and easy to raise, potatoes!!!
> 
> *Rancher*


How long do they store for? I never mylared(sp?) them because I thought there would be an issue with the other ingredients like dairy and whatnot? Would be cool to pack up my own. I get the #10 cans from Augustine farms or the cannery at LDS.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Radio said:


> How long do they store for? I never mylared(sp?) them because I thought there would be an issue with the other ingredients like dairy and whatnot? Would be cool to pack up my own. I get the #10 cans from Augustine farms or the cannery at LDS.


From LDS site, 30+ years.

https://www.lds.org/topics/food-storage/longer-term-food-supply?lang=eng&old=true

*Rancher*


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I just don't store any instant potatoes, for the sole reason they seem to be the most expensive starch out there... by far. I can buy bulk rice for around .33/lb & wheat delivered for well less than $1/lb, already in super pail with mylar & oxygen absorber. Seems the potato product runs over $1/lb, and that is without storage container. In a storage container, like from Augason, they seem to run around $3/lb.

In creole cooking, rice & tomatoes goes together real fine... especially with shrimp.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

******* said:


> I can buy bulk rice for around .33/lb & wheat delivered for well less than $1/lb, already in super pail with mylar & oxygen absorber. Seems the potato product runs over $1/lb, and that is without storage container. In a storage container, like from Augason, they seem to run around $3/lb.


I personally hate rice for 3 meals a day, even for 2 meals a day, oh wait I really hate rice and can't imagine it every day for the rest of my life. Bulk rice packaged with Mylar and Ox absorb, for .33/lb delivered... that's cheaper than 20/lb bags at either Walmart or Costco, please share! And I'm serious.

Most of us that prep are trying to make our $ go the farthest, I do not buy pre-packaged food from Augason, or Mountain House Freeze Dried foods, they just are not cost effective, I have close to 100 5 gallon pails, all free, I do Mylar and Ox some of my preps like beans and rice (I do store rice, I may have a Chinese friend stop in), but most of my real grain prep is cheap stuff, bulk corn, bulk wheat, bulk rolled oats, barley, all these grains are available at your local feed store for $.16/lb, it's all re-cleaned, which doesn't mean spit, but you can sift it again and wash it and dry it and it will have a lower insect part count than is allowed by the USDA. They can also be used as sprouting grains, all sprouts are eatable, also pick up some alfalfa seed (I need to do that), lots of protein and great for salads.

All my "cheap" grain reserves are stored directly in cleaned and aired out pickle buckets, pickles are eatable so why not. I rotate every 5 years, the old grain gets fed to the livestock (you are prepping livestock aren't you?).

And I like potatoes so I will be stocking potato flakes, and potatoes.

*Rancher*


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

azrancher said:


> I personally hate rice for 3 meals a day, even for 2 meals a day, oh wait I really hate rice and can't imagine it every day for the rest of my life. Bulk rice packaged with Mylar and Ox absorb, for .33/lb delivered... that's cheaper than 20/lb bags at either Walmart or Costco, please share! And I'm serious.


In a crisis, I'd prefer not to eat rice 2 meals a day and that is why my main store is wheat. Now wheat is something we all can eat 2-3 meals a day. That said, I think I could eat rice daily. I had it for dinner last night with by beef/vegetable soup I made & then my wife made rice pudding with the leftover. I see rice more as a filler and not the star of the show, compared to wheat or corn.

The price for rice I gave was what I pay at Sam's Club. I then package it myself later in my 6 gallon pails with mylar & oxygen absorbers. I don't have a source for bulk wheat so I purchase the Emergency Essentials, already in super pails with mylar & O2 absorber. At walmart.com it normally runs around $29 with free freight for a 38 lb pail.

My point was, I can't find anywhere near that pricing for potato flakes... not that I don't love potatoes. In my situation, I grow my my own potatoes plus sweet potatoes. They are easy to grow. I don't grow my own rice & don't grow wheat. Works out well for me because those two products are so cheap. I'd love to add potato to my stores but when I store as much as I do, I can't afford to pay that much. Maybe I just haven't found the right source. What do y'all pay per lb for your dried potato?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You say spaghetti and I am there. I store the sauce, Glass or the plastic bottles, and pasta long term. Instant potatoes, rice, beans, pasta and wheat are staples in my stores. Don't forget the seasonings!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Wheat is simple to grow, it comes up all over the place, the problem with wheat in comparison to potatoes is harvesting it, I can spade a large potato plant out with 10 tubers, and that wheat is so hard to pick and clean...

*Rancher*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm starting my flats of tomatoes and peppers today.

I cleaned out mom's cellar/canning stuff and have two garbage pails full of mason jars to work with once I get them cleaned up.

That said I do stock up on cans when on sale. Not just sauce but crushed, diced, etc.....

What I don't like about store brought, except expensive organic, is commercial growers use tons of fungicides on tomatoes.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'm starting my flats of tomatoes and peppers today.
> 
> I cleaned out mom's cellar/canning stuff and have two garbage pails full of mason jars to work with once I get them cleaned up.
> 
> ...


check the jars over really good for any hairline cracks or chips on the jar rim .... pays to have good carton packing system (like OEM divided cartons) if moving jars around alot - saves on the broken jar clean ups down the road ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> check the jars over really good for any hairline cracks or chips on the jar rim .... pays to have good carton packing system (like OEM divided cartons) if moving jars around alot - saves on the broken jar clean ups down the road ....


Thanks for the advice. Been canning many years now. My used jars get rinsed/cleaned, an old lid put on (save the lids from store brought that fit. no rings needed), and shelved for next use.

The stuff at my mothers was > 60 years accumulation. Everything from brand new still in cartons, canned that was still edible, canned but contents thrown out, and lots of empty jars needing cleaning.

The garbage cans full of jars were the in need of cleaning and ones that I dumped/emptied from old spoiled and/or rotted lids. Those will get checked for damage, soaked in hot soapy bleach, and scrubbed out.

There was a lot of the old bail top jars too. I have rubber seals for those but will save them for storage of dried goods. Some were the blue colored jars.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

azrancher said:


> Wheat is simple to grow, it comes up all over the place, the problem with wheat in comparison to potatoes is harvesting it, I can spade a large potato plant out with 10 tubers, and that wheat is so hard to pick and clean...
> 
> *Rancher*


Agree & they grow winter wheat in my neighbor's fields but like you say, harvesting & cleaning would be tough. So for my starch, I stick to growing corns & summer peas, plus of course my potatoes.


----------



## Fl grandma (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi John, Fla grandma here, been busy and out of the loop for a while, but big burden is over, so can re-visit...May I suggest, Sam's club or any other food club may have powdered tomato and other pastes, and placed in mason jars with an oxygen absorber, vacuum sealed should last a long time. Cans are tricky...any can that starts to expand is telling you, take me out soon or I'll pop...I need to get back to my solar issues, must take care of that soon.


----------

